# Why did you choose Canda?



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

There are many countries in the world. Why did you choose to live in Canada?


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

Most people choose to live in Canada because it's "just like the United States" in terms of size and variety and it's easier to get in if you are an immigrant. There's no "hit list" of countries Canada doesn't take immigrants from like there seems to be with the United States.

And about 40% of people who choose Canada do it as refugee claimants. Refugees from situations that wouldn't get them in to the USA but are acceptable by the Canadian Refugee Board. Like homophobia.


----------

